# Campground In Durango



## Loving_Our_Outback (Aug 15, 2006)

Our family is planning on camping close to Durango, CO between June 22- July 2. We will be visitng our DD that has an internship at Fort Lewis College & would like to be close to visit her as much as possible.

We are looking for a campground that has full hook-ups, lots of trees, campers not too close together & a lake or river would be nice. Does anyone have any suggestions?

I would like to ride the Train to Silverton, Go Whitewarter Rafting & maybe go horseback riding & see a Wild West type Show. Any ideas of companies to use that are reasonably priced & do a good job?
Our 17y DS will be with us & wants to do some mountain biking. We could also use some ideas of where to go & do that.

We did a 10 day tour of Tennesee last Summer & all the advice we got from our fellow Outbackers really helped & we had a great vacation. Thank you for any suggestions you can give us.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We've stayed at United Campground in Durango. We'll be there again July 1st-3rd this year and will ride the train on the 2nd.









The thing I like about United is that the Silverton train literally rides through the campground (between the trailer and tent sections). The kids love seeing a steam engine go by 6 times a day!









Their sites range in condition and room, but most were shady.

If you are riding the train, order your tickets so you can make sure you have seats.


----------



## texasoutbacker (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice KOA there, too. It is north of town a bit, and down on the Animas River iwth trees. You can sign up for rafting downtown. It is a good ride on the river right through town. Durango is a college town, so probably has plenty of opportunity for bicyclling. Downtown Durango is a great place to spend a few hours walking around.

Texasoutback,
Belton, TX


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello









Campgrounds:
*Lightner Creek Camp Ground* is nice, in the trees, small creek
The KOA north has sold and is now called *Durango Riverside Resort*. I recommend this, Very nice, on the Animas river in the pines. 
*United* is in town and convenient.

Train: Get reservations and ride only one way. Take the bus one way or the other. 4 hour ride each way on the train.

Entertainment: 
Bar-D-Chuckwagon is north of town. Worth every penny. "Must" call for reservations then get there early for better seats. 
Drive to Ouray for the day and go to the hot springs. The drive is amazing. It is only another 20 miles from Silverton but the most impressive 20 miles you will see. The 50 miles from Durango to Silverton you will already see either by train or bus. 
Mountain Biking is unlimited around Durango. 100's and 100's of miles of trails from novice to expert. 
River Rafting may be slowing down by then as far as high water but there will still be trips. Check downtown with the raft companies. 
Glider rides in the north valley are very fun if you are into that.
Just plain walking around down town in the evening is also fun.

Have a great trip!
Tony


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

If you like 4 wheeling consider renting a Jeep out of Silverton and drive it up to the old mine. Near the top you will need the 4 wheel drive. You will be on a county road, and you will have great views all the way up....

Enjoy!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

A friend of mine owns the resort off the train called Tall Timber. They have a great adventure called Soaring. It is ziplining thru the trees and occasionally all the way across the river. Have not been myself yet, but it has had some great reviews. You can google either name and get some info


----------

